# Win32 String Functions



## gamewolf (Nov 6, 2007)

I am currently learning the Win32 API. In analyzing some opensource software, I have found quite a few functions with a _ or a _t in front. I have searched google and the only thing I could find about these functions was that they were string functions. MSDN didn't have anything on these.

There are so many of these and I am not able to figure these out just by looking at them. Could someone point me to a database of these functions that has a description of what these do or at least the most common ones.

Thanks


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc433218(VS.85).aspx


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

You could search on *tchar*. It should turn up links like http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/c426s321.aspx


----------



## gamewolf (Nov 6, 2007)

Sorry for the delay.

Thanks for the tips!


----------

